# My farthest cast ever



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

And I don't have a distance. But more than half the spool on an old Calcutta 700 filled to the max with 20#! 12' star plasma20-40 with a 6oz weight. Can't wait to go throw plugs or spoons in the surf, 150yds plus. I'm not much of a surf fisherman but with kids we end up out there more than the boat in the non summer months so this was a big deal for me. 
What's your favorite casting reel for long distance cast?


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Would your bait have stayed on? Ah, never mind. I see where you are going to throw artificials


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's the view back from after reeling a while and the weight getting stuck on an old root, I had to run out and un stick it. 

Sorry if this seems geeky, I got pretty fired up over a new trick


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice cast! 
Saw few videos on YouTube of people casting for distance! Crazy techniques 

Wish there was a way to figure out how fast the led was traveling


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

nice cast! time to practice the pendulum technique to see if I can catch up.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

holy s#*t! i need to learn to do that


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice pic fishboy,looks like you could be pretty good.
careful though,distance casting can get to be an addiction and like other addictions can be very expensive. Like 700.00 dollar rods 500.00 reels, bulk spools of line,snapped off tourny sinkers and worst of all that that high dollar plug floating off to Cuba.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Not at all geeky. Awesome thread!


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got a Shimano Ultegra 1000 XSC, and it is my longest casting reel. On a modified 9' Shimano Terez, I got 120 yards earlier this week off the Pensacola beach pier with an over the shoulder cast and a 3 oz. diamond jig. The distance is accurate to about 3% based on the formula "pi x line on spool diameter x gear ratio x number of handle turns." The long cast surf spool really adds distance. 

I'd like to try a conventional reel, but am afraid of creating a huge bird's nest. The goal of casting farther is certainly addictive! I'd guess that for 98% of fishing, shorter, accurate casts are far more important, but that 2% of the time when you need that extra distance, it's nice to be able to make the cast.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks guys - yeah the pendulum seemed to load the rod the best. Im glad this was well received, my wife looked at me like I had a third eye when I was telling her about it and showing her the video. 
Thinking of buying a fathom or squall 15 since they have a little more spool control, and I have to figure out how to keep a bait pinned on there for long cast too. Would be nice to always have a live bait or big half bait soaking well into the trough.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I do it too just to see how far I can go with different reels. That 7000 has a wide spool. If you had a narrower spool you may get much further. It's fun, not geeky..!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

fishboy said:


> thanks guys - yeah the pendulum seemed to load the rod the best. Im glad this was well received, my wife looked at me like I had a third eye when I was telling her about it and showing her the video.
> Thinking of buying a fathom or squall 15 since they have a little more spool control, and I have to figure out how to keep a bait pinned on there for long cast too. Would be nice to always have a live bait or big half bait soaking well into the trough.


Yep! He's hooked on the distance thing. :yes:


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

doesn't penn have a long cast version of the 7500 spinfisher V? thought I saw a video on them with a different type of spool.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> doesn't penn have a long cast version of the 7500 spinfisher V? thought I saw a video on them with a different type of spool.


Yes, they do! It's the SSV7500LC.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

fishboy said:


> thanks guys - yeah the pendulum seemed to load the rod the best. Im glad this was well received, my wife looked at me like I had a third eye when I was telling her about it and showing her the video.
> Thinking of buying a fathom or squall 15 since they have a little more spool control, and I have to figure out how to keep a bait pinned on there for long cast too. Would be nice to always have a live bait or big half bait soaking well into the trough.


I got the same reaction. They change the tune quickly when you actually do it. Keeping bait on is a whole different matter. My best casts come back fast, because I just enter the space program with a shrimp.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> doesn't penn have a long cast version of the 7500 spinfisher V? thought I saw a video on them with a different type of spool.


Yep, the 7500SSVLC. I have one on a Star Paraflex 10'6" and use it as my surf popping setup for jacks, kings, sharks, etc.


----------

